# Can I start driving?



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

I applied for UberX a couple of weeks ago, when I log in to the Uber partner dashboard on my PC everything looks ok except it says I need to upload two documents:

Vehicle Photo: Back Seat
Vehicle Inspection Receipt

I havent uploaded those yet, but I logged onto the Uber App on my smartphone and it logged me in (previously it said "driver account not activated") and it also has the option to "go online". Other than that I have not received any call from Uber that I can start?

Anyway am I ready to go despite the two missing documents?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Josho said:


> I applied for UberX a couple of weeks ago, when I log in to the Uber partner dashboard on my PC everything looks ok except it says I need to upload two documents:
> 
> Vehicle Photo: Back Seat
> Vehicle Inspection Receipt
> ...


_If you were able to log on ,go hit the streets_


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

Josho said:


> I applied for UberX a couple of weeks ago, when I log in to the Uber partner dashboard on my PC everything looks ok except it says I need to upload two documents:
> 
> Vehicle Photo: Back Seat
> Vehicle Inspection Receipt
> ...


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

The app asks me for the same things. I was never given a Vehicle Inspection Receipt. And what's a back seat photo?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LLL said:


> The app asks me for the same things. I was never given a Vehicle Inspection Receipt. And what's a back seat photo?


Here is mine


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If you were able to log on ,go hit the streets_


I second SDUberdriver. Once you are able to go online as a driver, you are approved to drive. Be sure to have a phone holder when you drive. Better be safe than sorry.

I started this thread a while back. Hope it can be of help to you.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-tips-for-newbie-drivers-from-a-newbie-himself.12476/


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks. It says my pictures are pending. How long till they're accepted?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LLL said:


> Thanks. It says my pictures are pending. How long till they're accepted?


Don't worry about it and don't wait for it. It could be "pending" for a week or so.


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

When I try to go online, it says "vehicle invalid."


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LLL said:


> When I try to go online, it says "vehicle invalid."


Did you tab on "select vehicle" yet? It should show your car, select it, then go online.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Mine are still pending, 4 months after upload. At Uber, no one cares about those. They probably totally forgot that some tech guy entered code at some point requesting those.


I give up waiting on Uber. If I have some issue, I just go to their local office in person and get it done right there and then.


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah. I still get "vehicle invalid."


----------



## naamang (Apr 5, 2015)

It took more like 4 weeks before they approved me to drive. It takes awhile to complete all the background checks. You will receive an email telling you when it's okay to start driving.


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

Does anyone have a customer service phone number for Uber?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Some vehicles require an inspection. Write to your local office to find out where to get that done.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

LLL said:


> Does anyone have a customer service phone number for Uber?


A phone number for uber? You must be very new, uber does not actually talk to anyone, uber's goal is to be the most impersonal entity in the history of mankind.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

'A phone number for uber?" I think it's something like 1-800-eat-shit


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LLL said:


> Does anyone have a customer service phone number for Uber?


Uber corresponds with its drivers ONLY through email, text, and driver account "dashboard".


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

LLL said:


> Yeah. I still get "vehicle invalid."


Did you get your car inspected? Did your car pass the inspection? Did you upload the results? If you answer YES to all 3, then there's nothing else you can do but wait, email, and ask them.


----------

